# Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation Shades



## Indigowaters (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone else use this? If so, do you use the same shade that you use in the liquid form or other MAC foundations? I ask this because I went to get some today and asked the MA if NC50 translates to NC50 in the powder. She said yeah, got the powder and put it on the register. I know, I know. I should've asserted myself, but I thought she knew what she was talking about. But when I got home, I tried it on and it was light and ashy on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can you say PISSED? She was so busy trying to make a sale, she wouldn't let me try things on. I had to ask to try the mascara because I asked about it and she put that on the counter too. Anyways...do you switch shades depending on formulas?


----------



## holliexoxo88 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Does anyone else use this? If so, do you use the same shade that you use in the liquid form or other MAC foundations? I ask this because I went to get some today and asked the MA if NC50 translates to NC50 in the powder. She said yeah, got the powder and put it on the register. I know, I know. I should've asserted myself, but I thought she knew what she was talking about. But when I got home, I tried it on and it was light and ashy on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you say PISSED? She was so busy trying to make a sale, she wouldn't let me try things on. I had to ask to try the mascara because I asked about it and she put that on the counter too. Anyways...do you switch shades depending on formulas?_

 
No they are not the same. I am an NW20 in liquid foundation, but in studio tech I am n5.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation*

Do you know what you are in Studio Fix?  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *holliexoxo88* 

 
_No they are not the same. I am an NW20 in liquid foundation, but in studio tech I am n5._


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe I need to be a little more clear...If you're (like me) and are an NC50 in Studio Fix Liquid, what would that be in Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation? Also feel free to list different shades as long as it's Studio Fix Powder.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 14, 2009)

dude im so glad you posted this- because im an nc30 in SFF... but the nc30 in the POWDER is wayyyyyyyyyyyy too light- i should have gotton an NC35... it BLOWS... but ido have to say ive been working with the powder for the last week, and when i got my fluid foundation in the mail, and this morning i put it on and was like "WAY-OH!".... totally darker.. but perfect because i needed it to be darker...

just my 2cents.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks. Cause I thought that every foundation matched perfectly with that given shade. I always went by NC50. Funny thing is, she didn't point the shade out to me or anything. Just rang it up. I could see if I came in 5 minutes to closing time. Looking at the site (even though it can't REALLY be used as a reference but it's better than nothing), I think I'd be an NW50, but I'm not sure. Anyone else know what my shade would be? Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_dude im so glad you posted this- because im an nc30 in SFF... but the nc30 in the POWDER is wayyyyyyyyyyyy too light- i should have gotton an NC35... it BLOWS... but ido have to say ive been working with the powder for the last week, and when i got my fluid foundation in the mail, and this morning i put it on and was like "WAY-OH!".... totally darker.. but perfect because i needed it to be darker...

just my 2cents._


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Thanks. Cause I thought that every foundation matched perfectly with that given shade. I always went by NC50. Funny thing is, she didn't point the shade out to me or anything. Just rang it up. I could see if I came in 5 minutes to closing time. Looking at the site (even though it can't REALLY be used as a reference but it's better than nothing), I think I'd be an NW50, but I'm not sure. Anyone else know what my shade would be?_

 
Ohhh noooo.  NW and NC don't translate quite like that.  The NC's run lighter, so if anything you would be NW45, but you also have to remember that a NW is going to be more red and orange based whereas the NC is more yellow.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 15, 2009)

See...I think I was NW all the time. Someone told me I was NC but it never looked quite right. I just thought that since you didn't see a line where my foundation ended that it was ok. The only thing that ever looked right on me is the Dark MSF. I'm going to go back and ask someone different to put the NW45 and NW50 on me.  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Ohhh noooo.  NW and NC don't translate quite like that.  The NC's run lighter, so if anything you would be NW45, but you also have to remember that a NW is going to be more red and orange based whereas the NC is more yellow._


----------



## .Ice (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_See...I think I was NW all the time. Someone told me I was NC but it never looked quite right. I just thought that since you didn't see a line where my foundation ended that it was ok. The only thing that ever looked right on me is the Dark MSF. I'm going to go back and ask someone different to put the NW45 and NW50 on me._

 
If you say you're NC50, NW50 would be waaaaaaaay too dark on you... the next possible shade that might work for you in the NW range is NW45... More than likely you could even mix NC50 & NW45 together.. i've heard of ppl mixing the 2 together to offset either shade all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But def. go to the counter and test the shades out.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Jan 15, 2009)

Guuuuurrrl I'm NC50 too...and in Studio Fix the MA told me Im an NW43!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it did look great....so check that out, hope that helps and works! But yeah i agree that NW50 is like tomato paste, its sooo red on us yellowies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me know what happens!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 17, 2009)

I am NW45 in Studio Fix Powder, Studio Fix Liquid, and Studio Tech.
I don't change my shades between summer and winter.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 17, 2009)

See I am an NC50 in studio tech and NW45/50(I can wear both is does not matter they blend into my skin so well) in Studio fix powder.


----------



## electra (Sep 16, 2009)

I want to try this...but it's got talc in it....and I heard it's a very potentially harmful ingredient.

It's too bad if that's the case, because everyone seems to love it.


----------



## lkvf99 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm a nc50 sff and nw45 studio fix powder


----------



## AdrianUT (Sep 16, 2009)

I think the Studio Fix powder is a little different but, I cant put my finger on what it is (deeper NC's more yellow than orangish?)  It's the only MAC foundation that I own as it has the only color that matches me which is C7. C7 in the powder is a different color than it is in Face and Body too. The studio fix will oxidize a fair amount so I would be careful going too dark. When I put on the Studio fix it pretty much matches but, does look a little chalky until it settles (by the time I finish the rest of my face). My true test was to spritz on Fix+ and see what color developed, I initially had C8, which seems to match at first but, with skin oils or Fix+ its too dark and the undertone is diff. than the other C's.

NW 50 will be wayyy to dark and red for you if you are even neutral toned. If NC50 still isn't right with some Fix+ you can try N9 or NW45.


----------



## captodometer (Sep 16, 2009)

NC50 in SFF and powder.  I can also do C7 in the powder.  I'm at the very yellow-orange end of the color spectrum.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 5, 2009)

NW47 SFF ladies what shade of SF do you wear. The MA recommended N9 for me, it matches, but I think it just does not look right. Any ideas?


----------



## ICandi (Nov 18, 2009)

Im an NW50 in Studio fix powder but an NC50 in the Studio Stick foundation...possible?


----------



## califabulous (Dec 12, 2011)

so apparently the c's have a more olive undertone vs. yellow.  I cannot wear any other mac foundation without mixing to get a match.  after going from nw45, nw 43, finally i was given c8.  it really does match...I think I always want to go a shade lighter and darker than what is recommended to see if the MA is off with the match.. C8 is the darkest of the c's (i think) and C7 i think is too light/ashy looking.  I didn't wear the c7, only swatched.


----------



## SophiBella (Feb 25, 2012)

I wear NC50 in studio fix fluid and pro long wear but the perfect match for me in studio fix powder is N9. I tried on nc50 in the powder and yes its way too light and ashy.


----------



## SophiBella (Feb 25, 2012)

I wear NC50 in studio fix fluid and pro long wear but the perfect match for me in studio fix powder is N9. I tried on nc50 in the powder and yes its way too light and ashy.


----------

